# Toolman Special



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey Guys,

I worked out a trade with Tim (toolmantf99) for one of his Toolman Specials.

I know this has been reviewed here before, but I just wanted to reiterate the great craftsmanship that Tim puts into his slingshots. He put this together within a couple of days and had it out to me pretty quick. I was happy that he happened to have the G10 color combination that I was looking for. I'll let the pictures below speak for his slingshot building ability.

The Toolman Special fits really well in my hand with it's nice slim 'neck' area around the grip. I usually prefer my pinch to be around 2.5 inches, but with the design of the Special, the 3.0 inch pinch actually works out really well.

I will admit that when I first shot it, I was a little disappointed. My shots were going all over the place, even missing my catch box. But that was all in my haste as I had to be somewhere and wanted shoot my new toy before heading out. I've been shooting it now for the past two days and I've got it all dialed in now. I attributed my poor shooting to a new 5/8 sized pouch that I've never used before. I've since re-banded with my normal TBG and 3/4 SuperSure pouch and it's now a great shooter.

Thanks for the trade!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah Coast , he is a quality builder for sure. Nice guy too!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Holy Cow!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is one awesome slingshot. Nice clean lines


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

So glad you like it and have it dialed in now! I really liked that color combo too.

I was lucky enough to have received two awesome shooters in the trade. The Metro Tyton Trainer (pictured) and a Ranger Tac (couldn't find a pic). Love the Tyton and have been shooting it lately. The Ranger isn't really my kind of shooter, but I admire it for its overall design. Thanks again for the trade!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

sweet looking shooter

OM


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Really nice frame you got yourself there, absolute bombproof quality.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have one of them classics from the Toolman and I love it! It's a great slingshot and Tim really puts the quality into his work.


----------

